# Distended abdomen



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,

My DD is 22 months old and 3 weeks ago she had a vomiting and diarrohea bug. The diarrohea lasted 4 days and after that she had a few days of clay coloured stools but now everything is back to normal. She is eating properly again and is back to being a happy little girl. However I am worried because her abdomen is still quite distended. I know that toddlers have tummys that stick out but prior to this bout of illness her tummy was not this big, in fact some of her clothes are not fitting properly due to this. It does appear to be worse at night time but this may just be because I am bathing her and therefore take more notice of it at this time. My husband and my dad agree that her tummy is bigger than normal. Should I take her to see the GP, I feel a bit silly as she is perefectly well in herself but unfortunately I googled 'distended abdomen in toddlers' last night and have now scared myself silly! I knew I shouldn't have done it.

Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks very much,
Jenny


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I'm sorry but our Children's Nurse is not currently available to answer questions.  Please consult your GP or Health Visitor, so that they can advise you.

Thanks

Amanda xxx


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hi
sometimes you can get a distended tummy after a bug. it can be related to lactose, for a short period after a bug are tummies tolerate lactose less and a sign of this is distention. you could try laying off milk products and see if this helps. if you are worried then see your g.p. thats what they are there for!
andrea


----------

